# Navarre Pier 04/22



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well...I knew it wouldn't be good because of the " gentle" north wind this morning. Put on my new wide brimmed straw hat to keep the sun off my bald head. _PSA... don't wear a big sun hat in 20+ mph gusts...damn thing will either break your neck or strangle you._
Saw a few pomps right on the sand, but 2 guys hooked up and the school went back east. 

Got bored and headed out to the end after an hour and a half...and watched a guy walking off with a small king. Okay...I can live with killing a king.

Plenty of bait was there this morning. We caught cigs, Speedos, LYs, thread fin and Spanish sardines and small squid. Of course they were there...because there was nothing to eat them. One guy got his leader bit in two by a nice king, then a few bobos came in . No more Kings all day long. Just a few small spanish down the pier. Saw several schools of Jack's, but none ate...and watched a huge rabbitfish eat a ling jig. 

Gave up and left at 5pm. Trying to figure out if I should try again tomorrow, since the wind will be better.

Side note....thank God for global warming or I'd have frozen to death today.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I spoke to a guy last Monday that said he caught a Cobia off the beach last Sunday.
He was there visiting friends and had a fishing rod with him. A tourist was saying he was seeing a shark. Brad said he threw on it in knee deep water and fought for 45 min on a Pompano rig. He posted pics on FB I don't FB so maybe someone can post a link or copied photo


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Boardfeet said:


> I spoke to a guy last Monday that said he caught a Cobia off the beach last Sunday.
> He was there visiting friends and had a fishing rod with him. A tourist was saying he was seeing a shark. Brad said he threw on it in knee deep water and fought for 45 min on a Pompano rig. He posted pics on FB I don't FB so maybe someone can post a link or copied photo


Here you go.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I spoke to a guy last Monday that said he caught a Cobia off the beach last Sunday.
> He was there visiting friends and had a fishing rod with him. A tourist was saying he was seeing a shark. Brad said he threw on it in knee deep water and fought for 45 min on a Pompano rig. He posted pics on FB I don't FB so maybe someone can post a link or copied photo


Trust me...ling rods are at hand when fishing the pomp hole.


----------

